# What kind of collar in the ring ~ Nigerians



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

What kind of collar do you use in the show ring for Nigerians?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Regular dog choke chains.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am using the chains now too  I know some breeders use nylon choke chains and some use plain leather collars


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

The chain collars are the most common.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I just asked this question myself through FB goat pages. We planned to use the regular dog style collars and the short leads. You can use the chain type but if you use a lead it is supposed to be a short handle type.


----------

